# Mercury Payment Systems seeking DBA and Software Developer



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

Greetings,

I'll give the dba job a whirl; will send a resume today. Can't start working until after the Gauley festival is done, however.

Rock on.

[email protected]


----------

